# June Duck Hunt



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank god I'll be duck hunting in New Zealand next week. I don't think I can take the waiting any longer. The anticipation is starting to hurt.


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

haha...you will fun over there........ the limits are like 20 ducks just for one kind its crazy.....haha and for goose hunting theres no limit...... where are you going in New Zealand?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm leaving in 6 days. Starting to get beyond excited!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Let us know how it goes. I've talked to a few people who just got back from Argentina and of course the hunting was excellent.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

I think if you wait it won't be long until the Minnesota DNR will have a youth June duck hunt for left handed orphans or something similar and maybe you could be a mentor. There are 42 ducks in Minnesota so we should be able to kill 15 or so, maybe have a draw for tags. Of course there would be a small fee to cover the DNRs expenses but Im sure most would gladly help as with only 4000 people on the payroll they need the funds this could generate.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

we shuldnt have a problem with the license fee, the non-residents buying fishing licenses will cover it. :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

AV said:


> haha...you will fun over there........ the limits are like 20 ducks just for one kind its crazy.....haha and for goose hunting theres no limit...... where are you going in New Zealand?


I thought there was no limit on Mallards in New Zealand because they were contaminating the native species. At least that is what I thought they talked about on the Duck Commander New Zealand video.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

That may very well be the truth. I know it depends on the region. I think where we were, there was a 50 bird a day limit. We also saw a ton of hybridization between the Mallards and the Grey Duck. Grey Ducks are kind of like Black Ducks.


----------



## SX3 (Mar 11, 2008)

who did you book through for your hunt


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

SX3 said:


> who did you book through for your hunt


SX3, we hunted through Kiwi Safaris. It was an outstanding trip. I've posted pics here http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=54853.

If you want to specifically duck hunt, this is not the group to hunt with. They are more big game hunters and accomidated us on our request to chase ducks for a couple days. They were an outstanding group to hunt with. It truely was a trip of a life time.


----------

